# When can i sponsor my mother?



## Cottage100 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi

After I get married in the USA to my American fiance, I would like to sponsor my mother in the UK who will need me to look after her. How long does it have to be before I could sponsor my mother? Can I sponsor her jointly with my husband and get the process done quicker? 

Many thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

As a Green card holder you cannot sponsor your mother(either with or without your husband)

When you become a citizen (after three years of residency based on marriage to a US citizen) then you will be able to sponsor her.

Have you thought about how much "taking care of your mother is likely to cost", bearing in mind she will not qualify for Medicare for some time - and even then she will have to pay for all parts of the scheme.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As soon as you have your naturalization document in hand you can sponsor mother. You can get your process started 90 days prior to the three year mark of your green card.


----------



## Cottage100 (Jul 12, 2013)

twostep said:


> As soon as you have your naturalization document in hand you can sponsor mother. You can get your process started 90 days prior to the three year mark of your green card.


 Thank you for your reply. Am I right in understanding that as soon as I get married, it is 3 years (minus 90 days) before I could start the process for sponsoring my mother? Thanks.


----------



## Cottage100 (Jul 12, 2013)

Crawford said:


> As a Green card holder you cannot sponsor your mother(either with or without your husband)
> 
> When you become a citizen (after three years of residency based on marriage to a US citizen) then you will be able to sponsor her.
> 
> Have you thought about how much "taking care of your mother is likely to cost", bearing in mind she will not qualify for Medicare for some time - and even then she will have to pay for all parts of the scheme.


Thank you for your reply. 

Could I clarify this - from the day I arrive in the USA, I have to wait 3 years before I would be able to sponsor my mother? Could my husband then do a joint sponsorship?

Could we not include my mother in my private health insurance as part of the family?

Thank you


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Cottage100 said:


> Could I clarify this - from the day I arrive in the USA, I have to wait 3 years before I would be able to sponsor my mother?


There are two sequential processes. You cannot sponsor your mother unless and until you are a U.S. citizen.



> Could my husband then do a joint sponsorship?


He might be the one providing the financial assurance if you are not able to do so.



> Could we not include my mother in my private health insurance as part of the family?


Possibly, but that will be expensive.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Cottage100 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Could I clarify this - from the day I arrive in the USA, I have to wait 3 years before I would be able to sponsor my mother? Could my husband then do a joint sponsorship?
> 
> ...


You can petition for your naturalization after holding a green card for three years; actually the process can get started 90 days earlier. Once you have your naturalization document in hand you can sponsor your mother. Your spouse is not considered a relative thus cannot sponsor you. Depending on your personal income he may have to co-sponsor the Affidavit of support.

Your insurance carrier will be able to answer the question if you can add your mother to your policy. You say "my private health insurance". If this is a UK based coverage - have you verified that you will be covered in the US with your center of life in the US?


----------



## Cottage100 (Jul 12, 2013)

Many thanks for your replies to my question. My fiance will be calling the insurance company about the additional member.

Another question was could have my mother stay in the US with us for up to 6 months, and could I be her carer over there? I am currently her paid carer here. Would the USA be okay about me being her carer and sending my taxes to England?
I could also have a part-time job and pay my taxes to the USA also.

Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Cottage100 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Could I clarify this - from the day I arrive in the USA, I have to wait 3 years before I would be able to sponsor my mother? Could my husband then do a joint sponsorship?
> 
> ...


How old is your mother? Most insurance companies will not take on an over 65, since the majority of US citizens over 65 move over to Medicare.

Even if a private health insurance company would take her on, it would be very expensive.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Cottage100 said:


> Many thanks for your replies to my question. My fiance will be calling the insurance company about the additional member.
> 
> Another question was could have my mother stay in the US with us for up to 6 months, and could I be her carer over there? I am currently her paid carer here. Would the USA be okay about me being her carer and sending my taxes to England?
> I could also have a part-time job and pay my taxes to the USA also.
> ...


Your mother would have to have a B1 visa in order to stay 6 months. As a tourist on the VWP she can only stay up to 90 days.

Don't understand your question about carer. If your mother were to live with you in the US there is no carer allowance in the US (and you could not claim it from the UK and be paid it in the US if that is what you mean)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Cottage100 said:


> Many thanks for your replies to my question. My fiance will be calling the insurance company about the additional member.
> 
> Another question was could have my mother stay in the US with us for up to 6 months, and could I be her carer over there? I am currently her paid carer here. Would the USA be okay about me being her carer and sending my taxes to England?
> I could also have a part-time job and pay my taxes to the USA also.
> ...


You have to start separating the two countries.

Once you have a green card or if you are going the K1 route an EAD (employment authorization card) until you get your green card - you are free to work at will. Of course your taxes will be paid in the US. You will file an annual tax return be it joint with your spouse or married/single depending on how you elect to do it.

Your mother will have to file for a B2 visa and show binging ties to the UK such as property, contracts, ... travel.state.gov will walk you through the details.

You will have to clear it with the respective party paying you as carer if she can claim you during her vacation in the US. She also needs to verify her medical coverage during that period. Services are rendered in the US so taxes are to be paid in the US.


----------



## Cottage100 (Jul 12, 2013)

THANK YOU for your replies! 
It sounds like it is going to be difficult me being her carer when she comes to visit. Thinking about contacting a home care agency and see what they charge.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Cottage100 said:


> THANK YOU for your replies!
> It sounds like it is going to be difficult me being her carer when she comes to visit. Thinking about contacting a home care agency and see what they charge.


From the sounds of it your mother sounds quite elderly and in need of daily care. 

Unless your husband's insurance company is quite unusual you are not likely to get insurance for her based on her age and health conditions.

You should be therefore thinking very carefully as to whether you are going to have the necessary financial resources to pay for her health costs which could be extensive.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

We looked into coverage for a parent at 70, perfect health and found coverage up to 75 at 650-750/month. There was a tiny window of parent being on our tax return for x years as dependent with no other income to roll into our insurance. US Military has a very rarely applicable niche for spouses being sole providers for indigent non-US parent.


----------

